# air conditioner problems



## 66bluefb (Dec 16, 2005)

My 92 Stanza keeps blowing the pop off valve on the compressor.I have replaced 2 times and it works fine for a few weeks and then it blows the pop off valve and I lose the freeon and have to replace the valve. Does my car have a orfice tube?My coworker told me that it may be dirty.Does anyone know where it is?What else could it be?Thanks,Tony


----------



## pondog (Jul 23, 2006)

If you have access to some A/C gauges check the high and low pressures with ac on max. Check the refrigerant lines for any damage like kinks that may be restricting flow, also check the condensor and evaporator for damage. A rock might have hit the condensor since its outside the vehicle. im not sure if that car uses an orifice tube or an expansion valve but either of those could also be plugged up or faulty.


----------

